# Flights from India to Australia during restrictions



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello guys! I received an exemption the travel today. One fight ends and the next begins. Need to get on a plane now. There are Air India flights from Delhi to Sydney but all are sold out for September. I heard they sell out within minutes of opening. No schedule for October yet.

Has anyone recently travelled from India to Australia? Is there any other route I can take, like Malaysia, Singapore, etc? I don't see any flights till November on Google flight search. Even the cheap early November flights are probably just for the sake of booking and might get cancelled eventually if the arrival caps are not lifted by Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> Hello guys! I received an exemption the travel today. One fight ends and the next begins. Need to get on a plane now. There are Air India flights from Delhi to Sydney but all are sold out for September. I heard they sell out within minutes of opening. No schedule for October yet.
> 
> Has anyone recently travelled from India to Australia? Is there any other route I can take, like Malaysia, Singapore, etc? I don't see any flights till November on Google flight search. Even the cheap early November flights are probably just for the sake of booking and might get cancelled eventually if the arrival caps are not lifted by Australia.


There are some agencies which arrange charter flights from india to Australia 
You can search them on Facebook or google

Cheers


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Hello guys! I received an exemption the travel today. One fight ends and the next begins. Need to get on a plane now. There are Air India flights from Delhi to Sydney but all are sold out for September. I heard they sell out within minutes of opening. No schedule for October yet.
> 
> Has anyone recently travelled from India to Australia? Is there any other route I can take, like Malaysia, Singapore, etc? I don't see any flights till November on Google flight search. Even the cheap early November flights are probably just for the sake of booking and might get cancelled eventually if the arrival caps are not lifted by Australia.


Ah yes, don’t use Google flights as they don’t show up, you’ll need to visit the carrier websites.

Details: https://india.highcommission.gov.au/


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

mt3467 said:


> Ah yes, don’t use Google flights as they don’t show up, you’ll need to visit the carrier websites.
> 
> Details: https://india.highcommission.gov.au/


I don't see anything related to arranging flights on this page.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Guys ,

I am badly looking for flights to Sydney .
Can anyone please guide ?

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Vinvid said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I am badly looking for flights to Sydney .
> Can anyone please guide ?
> ...


Do you have an exemption? If so you're best contacting airlines/agencies directly


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Vinvid said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I am badly looking for flights to Sydney .
> Can anyone please guide ?
> ...


Keep checking facebook page of Australian High Commission in India. They announce any charter flights from IND to AUS

These guys (https://www.australiaindiarepatriationflights.com/) organise flights from AUS to IND and when they return you have an option of booking with them. Maybe email them or contact them for flights from India.

Alternately, keep checking Air India website as they publish their schedule from Delhi to Sydney

All the Best..!


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

I tried callin Air India and only response i get is that the tickets are booked out .
No clue ...when and how .

Thanks
Vinvid


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Vinvid said:


> I tried callin Air India and only response i get is that the tickets are booked out .
> No clue ...when and how .
> 
> Thanks
> Vinvid


I have shared other avenues as well, keep trying them.

All the Best..!


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

This might be a pretty long route but UAE has a travel bubble with India and is also allowing tourists with a negative test report. Maybe you can try that. Most travel bubbles are with countries on the west except for Maldives on the south and Japan on the east, but then again these also are likely to be long and expensive. You can travel to Singapore, but they have a separate rule for short term visitors and transits and it's not that flexible if I remember correctly, kindly look that up. Malaysia is not allowing any foreigners unless exempted by the government and about a week ago they banned Indian citizens.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Hello guys! I received an exemption the travel today. One fight ends and the next begins. Need to get on a plane now. There are Air India flights from Delhi to Sydney but all are sold out for September. I heard they sell out within minutes of opening. No schedule for October yet.
> 
> Has anyone recently travelled from India to Australia? Is there any other route I can take, like Malaysia, Singapore, etc? I don't see any flights till November on Google flight search. Even the cheap early November flights are probably just for the sake of booking and might get cancelled eventually if the arrival caps are not lifted by Australia.


Hi Ankur,

Can you please suggest on what basis did you get the travel exemption? I have 190 NSW but offshore, so looking for reasons that can get me an exemption.
Thanks


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Can you please suggest on what basis did you get the travel exemption? I have 190 NSW but offshore, so looking for reasons that can get me an exemption.
> Thanks


Under Critical Skills. I had a job offer as a Software Engineer, which come under the recently release Pirority Skilled Migration List (PMSOL).

You don't need an exemption since you have a PR (190).


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

moveoz said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Can you please suggest on what basis did you get the travel exemption? I have 190 NSW but offshore, so looking for reasons that can get me an exemption.
> Thanks


PRs and Citizens don't need exemption or permission to enter Australia as they have default entry rights.. only to EXIT australia they need exemption approval.. So one just needs to keep checking Australian High Commission website, or AU HC Twitter Page for next flight schedules announcement.. However, the tickets will be sold in less than min.. so one must try their luck closely and consistently ..


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. I read somehwere on this forum that a person with job offer in hand got rejected when he applied for exemption. I rechecked now and he has 489 Visa.
So no exeption required for PR holders - will start looking for flights now!! Thanks for clarifying this for me.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

moveoz said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I read somehwere on this forum that a person with job offer in hand got rejected when he applied for exemption. I rechecked now and he has 489 Visa.
> So no exeption required for PR holders - will start looking for flights now!! Thanks for clarifying this for me.


dont worry about exemption etc to enter AUSTRALIA from India/Overseas as you have PR so you have default right to enter... if you get any luck with flights to AU from India, please update the forum on dates of travel and the channels you tried to book tickets..


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

Did anyone book/hear on flight schedules from India to AU? I sent a mail to Yatra.com support team - they replied me that the schedules showing in their website for Jan2021 travel are correct but advised me to confirm with Airlines directly before booking.. I'm positive that some restrictions will be eased by Jan2021 however not sure though how AU govt reacts to situations with extra caution..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krish0610 said:


> Did anyone book/hear on flight schedules from India to AU? I sent a mail to Yatra.com support team - they replied me that the schedules showing in their website for Jan2021 travel are correct but advised me to confirm with Airlines directly before booking.. I'm positive that some restrictions will be eased by Jan2021 however not sure though how AU govt reacts to situations with extra caution..


Till such time that the arrival cap remains in place, I doubt any schedule airlines will fly to Australia from India 
Your best bet would be vande Bharat or chartered flights 

Cheers


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

NB said:


> krish0610 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone book/hear on flight schedules from India to AU? I sent a mail to Yatra.com support team - they replied me that the schedules showing in their website for Jan2021 travel are correct but advised me to confirm with Airlines directly before booking.. I'm positive that some restrictions will be eased by Jan2021 however not sure though how AU govt reacts to situations with extra caution..
> ...


No way to fly from India to Aus due to the arrival caps. Air India is operating enough flights to everywhere but Australia. 
September had 13 flights to Australia and were sold out within seconds when bookings opened. Close to 8k people are stranded in India and Air India has only 60 passengers per flights allowed. For october, only 4 flights have been announced till 14october. So you can imagine what's going on. It's a **** show.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

ankur31 said:


> No way to fly from India to Aus due to the arrival caps. Air India is operating enough flights to everywhere but Australia.
> September had 13 flights to Australia and were sold out within seconds when bookings opened. Close to 8k people are stranded in India and Air India has only 60 passengers per flights allowed. For october, only 4 flights have been announced till 14october. So you can imagine what's going on. It's a **** show.


Ankur, you gathered good info.. these flights stats help people get an idea of bookings and demand on return to AU from IN.. are you following AU high commision twitter/Facebook page? did you enquire charter flights like "https://www.australiaindiarepatriationflights.com/" or Gaura travels etc from IN to AU?.. what other channels you trying.. the backlog waitling list info.. is there anysite we can get from ?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

krish0610 said:


> Ankur, you gathered good info.. these flights stats help people get an idea of bookings and demand on return to AU from IN.. are you following AU high commision twitter/Facebook page? did you enquire charter flights like "https://www.australiaindiarepatriationflights.com/" or Gaura travels etc from IN to AU?.. what other channels you trying.. the backlog waitling list info.. is there anysite we can get from ?


No I am not following AU High commission but I am part of a FB group - Australians stuck in India. It has AU citizens, PRs and Visa Holders stuck in India. It's a very active group of more than 10K members. They recently did a survey in which it was found out that there are approx 1100 people who are currently stuck in India and actively looking for tickets. This includes AU citizens, PRs and visa holders with exemptions. 

No charter flights are getting approval from AU govt. Even Air India's VBM flights are not allowed to exceed more than 50 passengers per flight. I heard that in the 13 flights to Sydney from Delhi in September, there were only 25 passengers per flight on average.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

ankur31 said:


> No I am not following AU High commission but I am part of a FB group - Australians stuck in India. It has AU citizens, PRs and Visa Holders stuck in ..
> ..
> ... I heard that in the 13 flights to Sydney from Delhi in September, there were only 25 passengers per flight on average.


Did anyone from forum/friend circle manage to get tickets to Fly AU from India.. if yes, what options are tried and how


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

krish0610 said:


> Did anyone from forum/friend circle manage to get tickets to Fly AU from India.. if yes, what options are tried and how


I got a ticket on 3rd Oct fro the 7th Oct flight. Flying tomorrow to Sydney. I got it through the Air India office in Safdarjung, Delhi. Just got lucky. The ticket counter people there were able to secure 8 tickets when they opened at 6pm. Air India only sold business class tickets for the 7th Oct flight since Australia is allowing somewhere between 20-30% of capacity for incoming flights. 

There is a group on Facebook - Australians stuck in India. If you go there, you will see that some people are also taking routes like India-Malaysia-Australia and India-US-Aus. They book separate tickets and therefore can't carry luggage.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

ankur31 said:


> I got a ticket on 3rd Oct fro the 7th Oct flight. Flying tomorrow to Sydney. I got it through the Air India office in Safdarjung, Delhi. Just got lucky. The ticket counter people there were able to secure 8 tickets when they opened at 6pm. Air India only sold business class tickets for the 7th Oct flight since Australia is allowing somewhere between 20-30% of capacity for incoming flights.
> 
> There is a group on Facebook - Australians stuck in India. If you go there, you will see that some people are also taking routes like India-Malaysia-Australia and India-US-Aus. They book separate tickets and therefore can't carry luggage.


congrats.. finally you got it.. how much the ticket cost.. Quarantine arranged? have a safe journey please post the additional details after reaching syd, thank you


----------



## MaryLo1987 (Oct 8, 2020)

oh, with this covid I also recently faced a similar situation. But it's good that I didn't need to fly urgently and that could wait. But it still got my nerves tied up enough.


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

Hi Members,

After registering with DFAT, in how many days we generally receive a response to book flight?
Are Air India flights also been managed by Aus High Commission, as Booking officers at airindia not able to proceed booking for Delhi-Sydney and says Aus high commission will guide talk to them.
And when talking to Aus high commission they say they do not have any role in booking with Air India. 

Please let me know if any alternate option for PR holder to travel.

Did any one received any travel itinerary after registering with DFAT, if so please share the timeline details ?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

No response from DFAT. I guess they are sending to vulnerable AU stranded citizens only.


----------



## Rocky_25 (May 1, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> No response from DFAT. I guess they are sending to vulnerable AU stranded citizens only.


Hi Vinay,

Thanks for your reply, may I knw when you registered with Dfat, and what's your visa type.


----------

